# Boykin pups???



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Well, after doing some research on these little dogs for a friend, I have decided I might like one as well. Anyone have any insight as to liters coming soon?? I know there was one posted in the classifieds this week, but he has a huge waiting list on females......

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Barry,

There are several reputable breeders that would be a great place to start your inquiries (Kim is a great guy and breeder but as you discovered the females were spoken for a long time ago).

Phil and Karen Hinchman--Brandywine Creek Boykins (website under same name)...nearly 20% of all the HRCH Boykins are theirs. Based in Indiana

Millie and Jim Lattimer (Rock n Creek Kennels-SC) Website as well under that kennel name

Jan and Larry Hinchman (J&L Boykins-Wisconsin). I can get you their phone number if you're interested.

All three of those are as honest and devoted to the breed as you'll find and can certainly point you in a good direction if they don't have any upcoming litters (some of the breeders won't breed until the pups are spoken for).

Hope that helps. You'll really enjoy a Boykin. It's been a great breed for me.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Thanks so much....Great info!!


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

You're quite welcome. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions you're not comfortable posting publicly and I'll answer the best I can.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

mattm337 said:


> Barry,
> 
> There are several reputable breeders that would be a great place to start your inquiries (Kim is a great guy and breeder but as you discovered the females were spoken for a long time ago).
> 
> Phil and Karen Hinchman--Brandywine Creek Boykins (website under same name)...nearly 20% of all the HRCH Boykins are theirs. Based in Indiana


+1 on Phil and Karen's kennel, one of the best programs and some of the nicest people anywhere!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm new to the whole Boykin thing but I'm in love...

The one that I'm training now that is soooo impressive is from Texas Trace Kennels here in TX.

I have no other experience with any other breeder but Terri Tomlinson in OK breeds them also. She's on this board.

Angie


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I strongly recommend Hinchman's kennel, I don't have any Boykins but have run against their dogs in tournaments and in hunt tests for years, great people. If I ever got a little brown
Dog it would definitely be one of theirs.


----------



## WisWoody (Jan 16, 2003)

Have a pup from Larry Hinchman and very happy with the performance of the dog. Larry might have a litter on the ground right now, not sure of the waiting list, took about 1 yr for me to get one.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Phil Hinchman is a great guy with some extremely nice dogs. I would definitely look into his kennel if I were looking for a Boykin. 

John Huddleston from over the mountain kennels also has some nice Boykins.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

For those of you posting up do any of the breeders have titled dogs. Either in trials, tests or at shows?

Angie


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I am learning more and more about this breed and really liking what I am seeing.....


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Angie B,

Yes, the breeders I referenced participate or strongly encourage their buyers to do so.

Brandywine Creek has 8 HRCH titles on dogs in their kennels (earlier I said 9, but it's 8), one that I know of with a seasoned title (HR), and at least one with a SHR. Phil and Karen are fixtures at HRC events all over the midwest and southern US and don't allow breeding of their buyers' dogs unless the dog in question has at least a HR title and the necessary health clearances. They also run their dogs in the Boykin Spaniel Society upland and retrieving national field trials (separate events) and have a number of placements.

I know a number of the Rock N Creek dogs have participated in Boykin Spaniel Society field trials for many years. If I remember, the Lattimers were heavily involved in the creation of the Boykin Spaniel Society in the late 1970s, early 80s.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

mattm337 said:


> Angie B,
> 
> Yes, the breeders I referenced participate or strongly encourage their buyers to do so.
> 
> ...


I like that!! This is what I am looking to see......


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

bbmclain said:


> I like that!! This is what I am looking to see......


x2

Very nice.....

Angie


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

A member here, Esylivin has a GHRCH Boykin named Chief. Chief is one of only two Boykins to have that title. Mule is the other one.

Dan is a great guy and there are some Chief litters coming up soon I think. 

He lives in Savannah.

Chief is the Bomb!


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

I know what you mean. I didn't know them when I bought my Boykin, but they are a class act and have gone out of their way to help me learn the ropes. Any kennel that has 1/5 or so of all the dogs in a breed with a Finished title living in their kennels tells me quite a bit.

As of a year or so ago, there were 37 Boykins with Finished titles. That number has gone up by at least five or six that I personally know of, several of whom are Brandywine owned dogs.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

I love those little brown bomb shells - had one many years ago and I loved him and it was returned ten fold. Took some of the labs for their CERF and took Chickie too and had his eyes done. Got a call from CERF and they asked what a Boykin Spaniel was and we told them. Chickie's CERF number was BS-1. They do march to a different drummer but work for love.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Cleo Watson said:


> I love those little brown bomb shells - had one many years ago and I loved him and it was returned ten fold. Took some of the labs for their CERF and took Chickie too and had his eyes done. Got a call from CERF and they asked what a Boykin Spaniel was and we told them. Chickie's CERF number was BS-1. They do march to a different drummer but work for love.


Sounds like a great breed!! Thanks.....


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Love em. Got 3 as you can see in my avatar.


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

Lawd ...say it ain't so! Really?? I thought you were looking for a BIGGER brown dog!  QW is right, Chief is a nice one ... he has a pass or two toward his MH now as well. If I was in the market for a LBD I'd definitely be looking at him. There is another litter I know of that is kinda in your neck of the woods too. I'll send you a link FB.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

RealMcRoy said:


> Lawd ...say it ain't so! Really?? I thought you were looking for a BIGGER brown dog!  QW is right, Chief is a nice one ... he has a pass or two toward his MH now as well. If I was in the market for a LBD I'd definitely be looking at him. There is another litter I know of that is kinda in your neck of the woods too. I'll send you a link FB.


Yep......I didn't find the BIG brown I was looking for, and so I decide to just go small......but fast!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a nice breeding. Bon Bon makes Kim look like he knows what he is doing.......LOL. Just kidding buddy. Very nice dog that is a BLAST to watch work. Used as set up dog out at a Ht this past fall. 
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79509


----------



## Kona East (Aug 15, 2009)

For those of you posting up do any of the breeders have titled dogs. Either in trials, tests or at shows?
In this years HRC magazine the top producing Titled dogs- #1 male Boykin is one of Larry Hinchman's dog (Charlie) and in the top 10 are two of his females (Nellie and Ruby). I have a male from Larry with both Seasoned and Upland titles and I know that one of the Charlie/ Nellie crosses was the youngest Boykin or Spaniel to get an Upland title. Larry has done a good job breeding a small number of healthy, talented dogs. Worth the wait and so good I just got another!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't have any litters planned currently but hope to have at least one Boykin litter sometime this year. There's a very good litter advertised here by Kim Smith, his Bon Bon dog. Also, Phil Hinchman if you are looking for several generations of HRCH titled dogs and is a reputable breeder who is also concerned with health clearances. Pam Kadlac at Just Ducky Kennels. Bob Makla, Show Me Boykins, also does obtains health testing. Boulder Brook Boykins in Virginia and has a couple of started dogs with titles and health clearances (downsizing). 

Boykin Spaniels are still ranked as the #14 breed by OFA (thru Dec 2011) with hip dysplasia. Also, some serious genetic eye diseases because very few breeders have CERF exams done on their litters and wait until their dogs are older to CERF or are already part of a breeding program. Collie Eye (CEA), PRA, cataracts, optic nerve coloboma, and retinal dysplasia just to name a few of the inherited eye diseases. I ACVO evaluate all my Boykin litters like my Lab litters, but an ACVO is available within a 45-minute drive. Exercise Induced Collapse is an identified genetic issue. Ensure the breeder is checking hearts. Of course, if the dogs are working dogs the owner will know if there is a patella issue. Thryoid disease is an issue as well as allergies and epilepsy. And there are some lines with some really "dog aggressive" nasty temperaments.


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm running 2 boykins of my own now, and training a couple others....

Definatly give Phil Hinchman a call. Argueably the best boykins in the country.....

I know he has a GREAT GREAT litter on the way.....

Feel free to PM me or give me a call if you would like...


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and information!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Add my vote for the Hinchmans. I've worked with several dogs from Larry and Jan's breedings, and they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

The Hinchman family is out to conquer the Boykin world...lol. Jan and Larry in Wisconsin and brother Phil in Indiana. I'd forgotten about the HRC producer list. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

bbmclain, I PM'ed you. BTW there is a litter scheduled with Chief and Brandywine's HRCH Tillie. Only the second time a Grand Boykin has bread an HRCH Dame.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information!!! I have contacted Brandywine.....


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> bbmclain, I PM'ed you. BTW there is a litter scheduled with Chief and Brandywine's HRCH Tillie. Only the second time a Grand Boykin has bread an HRCH Dame.


Very nice...


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Esylivin said:


> bbmclain, I PM'ed you. BTW there is a litter scheduled with Chief and Brandywine's HRCH Tillie. Only the second time a Grand Boykin has bread an HRCH Dame.


I was at an Expo with Phil and Karren on Saturday and they filled me in on this litter...Should be second to none!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Kim Smiths litter should be exceptional


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

badbullgator said:


> Kim Smiths litter should be exceptional


I agree, except he has a list of 15 people wanting females.......


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Matt Gasaway said:


> I was at an Expo with Phil and Karren on Saturday and they filled me in on this litter...Should be second to none!!


It does sound great!!


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

bbmclain, since your in Georgia come on out to the Boykin Spaniel Upland Nationals this weekend, competition Saturday and Sunday. The Hinchman's will be there along with most of their Boykins. It will be held at Hanging Rock Plantation in Millen, GA http://www.hangingrocksplantation.com/ . Anyone else that can make the trip it is free to come and watch some of the best Boykins competing at what they really love, Upland. This is the first time the Nationals have been held outside of the state of SC. Wish us luck.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Esylivin said:


> bbmclain, since your in Georgia come on out to the Boykin Spaniel Upland Nationals this weekend, competition Saturday and Sunday. The Hinchman's will be there along with most of their Boykins. It will be held at Hanging Rock Plantation in Millen, GA http://www.hangingrocksplantation.com/ . Anyone else that can make the trip it is free to come and watch some of the best Boykins competing at what they really love, Upland. This is the first time the Nationals have been held outside of the state of SC. Wish us luck.


I will be there on Sunday!!! Hope to meet you and see some awesome Boykins......


----------



## Xtremamax (Jan 19, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a Boykin . I will be there this weekend as well. Come and see us over at the the open class.


----------



## Briogirls (Dec 16, 2008)

It seems that the Boykin world is split between AKC, UKC and Boykin Spaniel Society. Are there reputable breeders that have dual registration AKC/UKC, correctly structured breeding stock( preferably some type of championship), intense drive(again titles preferred) AND do all the health clearances???


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Briogirls said:


> It seems that the Boykin world is split between AKC, UKC and Boykin Spaniel Society. Are there reputable breeders that have dual registration AKC/UKC, correctly structured breeding stock( preferably some type of championship), intense drive(again titles preferred) AND do all the health clearances???


Dawn, The BSS kind of sides with the UKC folks, why? a long story. The BSS and UKC focus mainly on performance in the hunting arena. The AKC seems to be more focused on the show ring and agility performance. I think the old guard in each is changing somewhat. My passion with my Boykin is hunting thus I have participated more in the UKC and BSS tests even though my dog is multi registered BSS, UKC and AKC. I have recently become a part of the Boykin AKC parent club and planning on doing more with the AKC events. The recent acceptance of the Boykin Spaniel as a retriever by AKC and allowing them to compete in Retriever hunt tests will open some more doors. As far as breeders, a reputable breeder is a reputable breeder. The health of the breed is of the up most concern. Health clearances are a must. There are more reputable breeders offering multi-registrations now than in the old days. Titles on Boykins are few and far between but the pool is growing. 3 years ago there were only 16 HRCH titled Boykins now there are 46. We now have two Grand Hunting Retriever Boykins. There are other titles in the show ring and agility performance. What are you looking for? Hope this helps some.


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

Esylivin said:


> Dawn, The BSS kind of sides with the UKC folks, why? a long story. The BSS and UKC focus mainly on performance in the hunting arena. The AKC seems to be more focused on the show ring and agility performance. I think the old guard in each is changing somewhat. My passion with my Boykin is hunting thus I have participated more in the UKC and BSS tests even though my dog is multi registered BSS, UKC and AKC. I have recently become a part of the Boykin AKC parent club and planning on doing more with the AKC events. The recent acceptance of the Boykin Spaniel as a retriever by AKC and allowing them to compete in Retriever hunt tests will open some more doors. As far as breeders, a reputable breeder is a reputable breeder. The health of the breed is of the up most concern. Health clearances are a must. There are more reputable breeders offering multi-registrations now than in the old days. Titles on Boykins are few and far between but the pool is growing. 3 years ago there were only 16 HRCH titled Boykins now there are 46. We now have two Grand Hunting Retriever Boykins. There are other titles in the show ring and agility performance. What are you looking for? Hope this helps some.




Great Post! Thanks for your hard work Dan!


----------



## BobbyLight (Feb 4, 2012)

New to the forum (long time reader) and my wife and I just purchased a Boykin puppy from Chief and HR Bryan's Santee Delta Sunrise... talked with Dan about the puppies and they sound like they will be great little hunters... excited to join the Boykin family!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Little Brown Dogs (LBDs)..


----------



## fjwrt (Aug 29, 2008)

frontier said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Little Brown Dogs (LBDs)..


;-), amen


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I've owned Labs for 20 years but my Boykin brought back the joy of training and running dogs. I've never seen a dog with as much heart as a Boykin, plus the wife will let her stay inside because she is small. I'm registering my litter in all 3 but will make sure everyone that purchases a pup registered with BSS, because I feel they are the only register that is strictly looking out for the best interest in the breed. Bon Bon dog will be running Master this year, can't wait to see how she does.....


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Bobbylight, welcome to the family. This was the second breeding between Chief and Delta. The pups from the first litter are doing great, very birdy and crazy over the water. You have purchased a great Boykin puppy have fun training. Hope you have as much fun with yours as I've had with Chief.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Dan don't leave your little guy out thats coming up. I can't wait to start my new pup out of Cinnamon........


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Kim,

Tybee is doing great. If I had put as much effort into his training as Chief's he would be an HRCH dog now, but he will be there in his own sweet time. We are looking at three generations of GRHRCH's and BSS National Champions. Got to set the bar high. He and Cinnimon (Bon Bon Dog) are half siblings, so you know the potential. Chief and I'll call ya Tuesday on our way to Snow Goose hunting.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Dan, Can you email me about Chief's up coming litters" All all the puppies spoken for from this posting? BTW there is a litter scheduled with Chief and Brandywine's HRCH Tillie

[email protected]


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Bob Mac said:


> Dan, Can you email me about Chief's up coming litters" All all the puppies spoken for from this posting? BTW there is a litter scheduled with Chief and Brandywine's HRCH Tillie
> 
> [email protected]


They were born Feb 7th? I believe. Looks like about 10 good looking pups if I counted right. I'd have to imagine they are all spoken for.....


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Bob Mac said:


> Dan, Can you email me about Chief's up coming litters" All all the puppies spoken for from this posting? BTW there is a litter scheduled with Chief and Brandywine's HRCH Tillie
> 
> [email protected]


Bob,

Sorry to say, all these puppies are spoken for, that is why you haven't seen much advertisement about the litter. It kinda sliped out on this forum. These pups were all sold a year ago. There is a great demand for the Brandywine line, I think the Hinchmans have a long waiting list. Throw Chief in the mix and folks are standing in line. Chief has a waiting list for his pups. I'll put you on the email list and keep you informed of future breedings. Have none planned until the Fall. Wish I could have gotten one from this litter.


----------



## Mark Rieger (Sep 7, 2010)

both of trhe Hinchmans have dogs with titles ranging from finished to upland to akc spaniel work....Mark


----------



## Mark Rieger (Sep 7, 2010)

Both of the Hinchmans have titled dogs in various hunt test venues.....Marl


----------

